# The Little Coop



## karaebaker (Dec 30, 2012)

Our 14 RIR babies and 25 Buckeye babies are finally big enough to move out to "The Little Coop." My hubby just wen to check on them and they were allay the back door looking out into the world.


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

awesome!!  They are so cute!


----------



## diontree (Jun 16, 2013)

That's the little coop how big is the big coop.


----------



## karaebaker (Dec 30, 2012)

The big coop is 16x40...they could be a bit spoiled


----------



## karaebaker (Dec 30, 2012)

Here they are looking out at their surroundings


----------



## karaebaker (Dec 30, 2012)

Big coop and little coop


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice coops


----------



## karaebaker (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank ya


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Lucky peepers to have such nice digs!!!


----------



## karaebaker (Dec 30, 2012)

My husband doesn't do anything half way...his motto is go big or go home so everything we do is to the best of his ability and means...sometimes it's just too much but for the most part I love it. Thanks!!!


----------



## johnson33445 (Jun 19, 2013)

nice coop good job


----------

